

“We still don’t encrypt server-to-server data,” admits Microsoft - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/11/we-still-dont-encrypt-server-to-server-data-admits-microsoft/

======
mtgx
When are you going to fix the security of Skype Microsoft? Ok, we get it. You
had to go off P2P encryption. Fine. But there are other ways to provide end to
end encryption to users, even with central servers. So what are you waiting
for? Your image isn't looking good here:

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jul/11/microsoft-
nsa-c...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jul/11/microsoft-nsa-
collaboration-user-data)

